# From Grey to Bay!



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Just part of the grey stages. His base color is just showing up a bit. My sorrel based grey does the same. =)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

The white horse fell into a mud puddle? LOL
He's gorgeous!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

You sure it isn't just dirt? It appears to be the same color as the dirt in the background.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^That's what I'm thinking. The difference in shade can be explained away just from the earlier pic being in winter fuzz and the newer pic being summer coat. A lot of the brown markings look like mud to me though.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

To be fully honest, I am not sure whether you're serious or making a joke, so I don't know how to respond to this, lol... It just looks like he got a good rolling in.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

The bottom picture was taken after a bath. I thought it was dirt too so gave him a real bath and used soap. My iPhone camera is old so the quality isn't the highest. Hes been getting more flew bitten this summer and has been shedding out recently and getting more and more brown patches. His either is getting a bloody mark (I think that's what it's called), the top part of his mane is turning black but the rest is staying silver. His tail is mostly silver but the core is turning dark. He's getting a sheen to his coat that you typically see in brown bodied horses too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

My grey mare was white as snow with her winter fuzzies. When she shed out more and more brown spots appeared. And more brown appears to be coming out since she's been getting healthier. She's 19 by the way so her grey is not changing, just the seasons.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

As far as I know, blood marks can't show up after the horse already greys. They are areas that lack the greying for what ever reason and never change from the horses original color in the first place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Truthfully, I'm unsure about the genetics behind bloodmarks. I do know that they are just a concentration of fleabites all in one spot, but I honestly don't know if they are always there and just become apparent as the rest of the horse gets lighter or if they gray and then the base color comes back in. I'm more inclined to believe that they are always there but just aren't visible until the horse gets light enough.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I believe you are correct in that they are always there, just can't see them until the horse greys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll try to get some close ups - its pretty neat to see him change every season. I'm confused about the bigger markings though. How could they always be there but not visible until the horse is lighter? If you look at his "before" pic, he was pretty light already and these markings are very noticeable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

You said you were thinking he was getting a bloody mark. We are simply explaining what a bloody mark is and the reasoning behind why we think his markings are not that. If these were bloody markings they would be visible in the first picture. Though you can't see his left side in the first picture. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Bridgertrot said:


> You said you were thinking he was getting a bloody mark. We are simply explaining what a bloody mark is and the reasoning behind why we think his markings are not that. If these were bloody markings they would be visible in the first picture. Though you can't see his left side in the first picture.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh! I follow you now.

I'll try to get some closer of his withers and other side so you can see the spotting. The wither one is strange and had me thinking he ground himself into the dirt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

This is probably the most interesting color problem I've heard- it's like he's reversing...


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Here are some closer pics. It looks like fleabites in the picture but in person (it's hard to explain), it's dark brown spots and the space between is light brown - looks roany. His overall coat has a very pale, brown sheen to it now. The pale greys that I've come across haven't had a discernible sheen to their coat, at least, not in the way the chestnuts/bays/blacks did. His hind legs are currently darker than his fronts, but as you can see in the picture, it looks like he's getting socks.

Greys are so neat! I wonder what direction this color change is going to go next.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe you could test him, to see what color exactly he is...
How old is he?


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Also, sorry for the double post, but you could pm Chiilaa and see if she knows anything. She's _very_ good with color genetics!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Woah thats neat, this is interesting! Subbing to see what others say!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

He's 8. He's changed several times since I first met him. He was a solid medium gray, then became a medium dappled grey, then the dapples started fading and he went back to solid grey, then got lighter until he became the pale grey, then was pale grey dappled, then got some flea bites, went back to the pale grey you saw in my first post in this thread, and this is where he is now.


----------

